# Tivo on an iPod Touch via wifi?



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi i hope this hasn't been asked before but can i watch Tivo on my iPod Touch via wifi and one of these new Slingbox thingys?


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

Yes. It works well. 

It is also possible to fool the Sling software so that it plays over 3G not just wifi.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Thankyou wifi is fine for now

Coild you please tell me what i need to stream my Tivo to my ipod Touch via wifi. And is it easy to do?


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

You would need a Slingbox - http://www.expansys.com/d.aspx?i=170005 .

This connects to your TiVo and your router. You can then use the free Slingplayer software to watch your TiVo over the internet.

To watch using your ipod Touch; you would need to download the Slingplayer software ( costs £17.99 I think ). This is available from the Appstore.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

sickbird_uk said:


> Yes. It works well.
> 
> It is also possible to fool the Sling software so that it plays over 3G not just wifi.


Do you have some details of how to do this please?


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

speedyrite said:


> Do you have some details of how to do this please?


Theres an app available for the iphone/ipod touch called "Tricker ThreeG" which tricks wifi-only apps into using 3G/Edge/2G connections.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

sickbird_uk said:


> You would need a Slingbox - http://www.expansys.com/d.aspx?i=170005 .
> 
> This connects to your TiVo and your router. You can then use the free Slingplayer software to watch your TiVo over the internet.
> 
> To watch using your ipod Touch; you would need to download the Slingplayer software ( costs £17.99 I think ). This is available from the Appstore.


Hi
Is it easy to connect the Slingbox to my Tivo. Can i just use a Scart Lead?
I don't have to connect it a Router or anything do I? Cos the Tivo is in the lounge and the router is upstairs.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The slingbox connects easily to the tivo via SCART,
but the slingbox itself also needs a wired ethernet connection to your network.

In order to get that wired nework to your router, you could use "powerline" mains networking devices
- they use your house mains wiring instead of pulling cables through walls...


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

mikerr said:


> The slingbox connects easily to the tivo via SCART,
> but the slingbox itself also needs a wired ethernet connection to your network.
> 
> In order to get that wired nework to your router, you could use "powerline" mains networking devices
> - they use your house mains wiring instead of pulling cables through walls...


Altenatively i could buy an Archos 5?

I know that the Archos needs a scart input to record programs from say, my freeview box. 
Could I just connect it to my Tivo via Tivos VCR scart (no vcr) and watch the Archos's content via Tivos VCR button on the remote. Would the Archos also be able to record programs through my freebox to watch on the Archos when removed from it's tv docking station?


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Another option is to download the my Tivos recorded TV progs onto my laptop, then load them onto the Archos. Is this possible. Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> Could I just connect it to my Tivo via Tivos VCR scart (no vcr) and watch the Archos's content via Tivos VCR button on the remote.


Yes


> Would the Archos also be able to record programs through my freebox to watch on the Archos when removed from it's tv docking station?


 Yes, you'd need to connect the Freeview output to the Archos input, easy if the Freeview box has two SCART outputs (one for Tivo, one for the Archos).


> Another option is to download the my Tivos recorded TV progs onto my laptop, then load them onto the Archos. Is this possible.


I expect so, you'd have to extract them using a network interface in the Tivo (cachecard, turbonet or terbonet) then use some software to transcode them into a format the Archos is happy to show (I doubt the .ty format would work but it might). Alternatively it may be almost as quick, if slightly lower quality, to simply connect the Archos to the Tivo VCR SCART and record them onto the Archos the same way as you would with a VCR.

We aren't supposed to talk about video extraction, but in my experience it's a lot of bother and not something I've done regularly even though I have all the hardware and software in place.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Thankyou for the detailed reply. You've answered all my questions. I'll have a think about the options before I spend any money.
Thanks again:up:


----------

